# How you's doing on Power Lakes



## JBdogboy

Been hunting the lake near me and it's been slow one time some birds are there the next time noda. Hasn't even been crowded with other hunters. I like when others are out there they tend to start leaving early and it seams the movement stirrs up what birds are around.Best to all


----------

